# iMac G4 écran plat : série défectueuse?



## quark67 (5 Juin 2004)

Sur les forums d'Apple (http://discussions.info.apple.com/) des utilisateurs commencent à se plaindre. Il y aurait des problèmes de cartes vidéo.
Symptômes : des points aléatoires (mais en général alignés verticalement) bleus, verts ou jaunes sur l'écran, puis quelques instants après, un kernel panic avec le message en 4 langues invitant l'utilisateur à redémarrer. Pour d'autres le kernel panic se manifeste juste après un réveil après une suspension d'activité. Et bien entendu, tout cela est aléatoire.

Personnellement, je suis confronté à ces manifestations depuis l'automne dernier, avec un accroissement ces derniers temps.
Chez moi, le panic log affiche ceci :
*panic(cpu 0): Apparent UniNorth Hang: AGP STATUS = 0x00000004*

Le kernel panic se manifeste par quelques lignes rouges apparaissant tout en haut de l'écran en même temps que le message en 4 langues.

Voici comment lire le panic log :
_Aller dans le dossier Applications, puis le dossier Utilitaires, et y lancer l'application  console.
Dans Panther (c'est un peu différent sous Jaguar), cliquer sur Historiques (sous les 3 boutons de couleur de la fenêtre).
Cliquer sur le triangle à gauche de "/Library/Logs" afin qu'il pointe vers le bas. 
Ne pas confondre avec "~/Library/Logs".
Sélectionner la ligne "panic.log".
Vous y êtes. Lisez à droite._

N'y tenant plus à force de plantages complets, j'ai lancé le CD Apple Hardware Test livré avec l'iMac. 
Le verdict est sans appel : *"Error disp/13/2"* lors du test de la mémoire vidéo.

J'aimerais savoir si d'autres utilisateurs sont confrontés au même problème.
Il faut savoir que normalement votre iMac ne doit pas planter (sous MacOS X). S'il plante, et que vous ne possédez pas de modem ADSL USB et que vous n'avez pas rajouté de mémoire récemment, je vous invite vivement à voir ce qu'il y a marqué dans le panic.log et à lancer le CD de test d'Apple.

*Si nous sommes suffisamment nombreux à être touchés par ce problème, Apple sera forcée de faire comme avec la série d'iBook défectueuse et de procéder à la réparation gratuitement.*

Quelques adresses parlant du problème :
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/imacdisplayproblems (groupe Yahoo créé pour regrouper les victimes de l'IMac G4)

http://discussions.info.apple.com/WebX?50@175.pAobaXuQo42.0@.689308ff
http://discussions.info.apple.com/WebX?128@175.pAobaXuQo42.1@.6891dd70
http://discussions.info.apple.com/WebX?50@175.pAobaXuQo42.1@.599ef347
http://discussions.info.apple.com/WebX?50@175.pAobaXuQo42.1@.688f958d
http://discussions.info.apple.com/WebX?50@175.pAobaXuQo42.1@.68906b25
http://discussions.info.apple.com/WebX?50@175.pAobaXuQo42.1@.599d7c20
http://discussions.info.apple.com/WebX?13@175.pAobaXuQo42.1@.599db677/1

http://www.macdailynews.com/comments.php?id=P2043_0_1_0 (commentaire de sad imac user)

Contactez-moi ou répondez à ce message si vous avez les mêmes problèmes. Si vous connaissez un possesseur d'iMac G4, demandez-lui s'il plante.
Merci.


----------



## kitetrip (5 Juin 2004)

Et quels séries sont défectueuses  ?


----------



## quark67 (5 Juin 2004)

kitetrip a dit:
			
		

> Et quels séries sont défectueuses  ?



Tout d'abord, j'ai mis un point d'interrogation dans la titre : j'ignore s'il y a une série défectueuse.
Mais d'après ce que j'ai pu voir, notamment parmis ceux qui s'expriment sur le site d'Apple, ça concernerait plutot des iMac de 2002 (700-800 MHz). Ils ont des GeForce 2Mx (les 4Mx sont-ils concernés aussi? )
On aura une vision plus claire du problème si des victimes témoignent ici.


----------



## mc-ready (8 Juin 2004)

Moi jai un imac 800 G4 17" que jai acheté en aout 2003 et pour l'instant ca va...je touche du bois quand meme^^


----------



## FjRond (8 Juin 2004)

Bonjour,
Voici qui m'inquiète un peu.
J'ai eu en effet pas mal de Kernel panic et de petits soucis divers dont je tiens d'ailleurs le journal, même après avoir changé mon Speed Touch USB contre un STH éthernet (quoique moins fréquemment).
Voici mon panic.log:


> Wed Mar 24 17:32:11 2004
> 
> Unresolved kernel trap(cpu 0): 0x400 - Inst access DAR=0x00000000E00FC000 PC=0x0000000000000000
> Latest crash info for cpu 0:
> ...


Je n'y comprends rien, mais si ça veut dire quelque chose pour quelqu'un (?).
J'ajoute que je n'ai jamais eu "des points aléatoires (?) bleus, verts ou jaunes sur l'écran".
Voici ma configuration. Quelqu'un de MacADSL m'avais dit que ces problèmes pouvaient être dus à une mémoire insuffisante.
Et pendant qu'on y est, je signale au passage que mon iMac n'a jamais pu se mettre en veille *automatiquement*, que ce soit sous 10.1, 10.2, 10.3; il m'a toujours fallu le faire manuellement (touches alt+cmd+eject).


----------



## Timekeeper (8 Juin 2004)

Mon iMac G4 800 Mhz 15" avec ses 256 Mo de ram d'origine acheté fin 2002 (avec 10.1.5 dans la boite, donc en stock depuis longtemps) n'a pas ce problème...


----------



## quark67 (9 Juin 2004)

FjRond a dit:
			
		

> Voici mon panic.log:
> Unresolved kernel trap(cpu 0): 0x400 - Inst access
> 
> Je n'y comprends rien, mais si ça veut dire quelque chose pour quelqu'un (?).



Je te conseille de regarder cette page:
http://discussions.info.apple.com/webx?14@228.BVbIaHaSor4.0@.689477cb

La personne nommée Demoulin Philippe qui répond au message doit parler français vu qu'elle habite en Belgique. Essaye de poser ta question sur la page que je t'ai indiqué.

Pour la clarté de la discussion, il vaut mieux éviter de mélanger les kernels panics. Ici, je parle des kernels panics liés semble-t-il à la carte graphique.

J'ai encore planté 2 fois ce matin  Ça s'accélère gravement 

En voici la liste mise-à-jour :
Thu Oct 30 20:07:00 2003 
 Sun Dec 14 17:22:07 2003
 Sat Dec 20 15:31:28 2003
 Sun Dec 21 06:49:37 2003
 Thu Jan 1 09:34:16 2004  
 Sun Jan 25 17:11:15 2004
 Thu Apr 29 17:17:49 2004
 Sun May 9 08:17:58 2004
 Tue May 11 05:51:49 2004 
 Tue May 11 06:49:55 2004
 Sun May 16 14:43:32 2004
 Sun May 16 16:48:12 2004 
 Wed May 19 07:21:15 2004
 Wed May 19 07:24:36 2004 
 Sun May 23 15:05:52 2004
Sun May 23 18:00:16 2004
Sun May 23 20:10:13 2004
Sun May 23 20:39:29 2004
Mon May 31 07:34:19 2004
Sat Jun  5 18:24:09 2004
Mon Jun  7 19:09:43 2004
Mon Jun  7 22:06:10 2004
Wed Jun  9 07:25:32 2004

L'un des plantages de ce matin n'a pas été enregistré car il est survenu au démarrage, lors de l'activation des services, avant l'affichage de la fenêtre de login.
D'ailleurs un détail montrant que la carte graphique a un sérieux problème : quelques secondes après le kernel panic, avant que j'appuie sur le bouton pour forcer l'extinction du Mac, des lignes bleues verticales sont apparues.
Et pire que ça : ces lignes se sont mises à clignoter (je rappele que le mac était dans l'état kernel Panic).
J'ai enregistré au camescope ce phénomène. 
Voici un graphique montrant la stabilité de mon Mac (la quinzaine du 15 octobre va  du 15 octobre au 31 octobre; la quinzaine du 1er juin va du 1er juin au 14 juin et j'ai estimé le nombre de plantages à partir de ceux que j'ai eu entre le 1er et le 9 juin):


----------



## quark67 (9 Juin 2004)

Sur le site d'Apple quelqu'un  a dit qu'en passant en affichage 256 couleurs, il n'a plus de plantages.
Je suis donc passé en affichage 256 couleurs, je verrais bien ce qu'il en est.
Mais d'ors et déjà : que MacOS X est laid en 256 couleurs 
C'est tout simplement affreux lorsqu'on surfe.
Quelle galère


----------



## libellule80 (10 Juin 2004)

Je dispose d'un imac G4 700 MHz depuis mi-2002. J'ai récemment changé de disque dur et un graveur de DVD. Je n'ai jamais eu de problème de plantage sauf quand j'avais rajouté la mémoire il y a 2 ans  (ca ne venait pas de l'imac mais de la mémoire défectueuse). Sinon à part ça, je ne vois pas de problème de plantage.


----------



## jurdieu (10 Juin 2004)

Je possède un Imac G4 20 pouces (écran plat) depuis 6 mois et aucuns problèmes de cet ordre ci à déclarer.J'en suis HYPER CONTENT.C'est une horloge suisse et j'espère qu'elle le restera.


----------



## Alan571 (6 Juillet 2004)

Bonjour,

Je suis un débutant sur Mac depuis Mai 2003. Ayant des amis utilisant MAC, j'ai sauté le pas quand j'ai eu pas mal de problème sur un PC. 

Donc en 2003, j'ai fait l'acquisition d'un new iMac G4 Flat 17" 1Ghz SuperDrive et j'en suis très content jusqu'à ce W-E ou après l'avoir mis en "suspension d'activité" et remis en route j'ai eu la mauvaise surprise de me retrouver devant un écran noir.

Après plusieurs redémarrage qui n'ont rien donné, j'ai dû me rendre à l'évidence que mon iMac va faire un tour au Garage Apple.

Heureusement que j'avais choisi une garantie supplémentaire de 2ans, car comme la garantie Apple d'un 1an est passé, j'aurai été dans la (merde). 

Aujourd'hui, je suis triste car mon iMac me manque.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 et furieux 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je conseille à tous et à tout nouvelle acquéreur d'iMAC G4 Flat de souscrire à l'AppleCare ou à la garantie supplémentaire FNAC.

Bien cordialement, Alain


----------



## zelita (13 Juillet 2004)

j'ai un imac g4 15" (celui avec la boule) qui a la carte mere hs et le lecteur combo. je l'ai depuis deux ans, j'ai eu des problemes avec dés le debut ! j'avais tout le temps des messages dans toute les langues poru redemarrer, et malheureusement javai qu'un assurance d'un an..donc c'etait trop tard quand j'ai réalisé qu'il y avai une grosse couille...les reparations à la fnac etaient de 2000eurp et des poussieres !
c'est insupportable et la jme retrouve a le revendre pour 250 euro..shui dégoutté, meme si j'ai été obligé d'en racheter un pour mes etudes de graphisme! enfin franchement je touche du bois pour mon nouvel ordi...   et shui parano avec lol m'enfin c normal... mon premier mac creve au bout d'un ans et demi aussi...
manifestons !!!
loll
@plus et je suis rassurée de voir que je ne suis pas la seule a avoir eu ce genre de probleme, je decouvre ce site un peu tard !
en tout cas merci pour tout vos conseils et reponses rapide, ca fait super plaisir
bisou
  :rose:


----------



## peyret (2 Novembre 2004)

Pour vous redonner le moral :

imac g4 - 1 Ghz - de janvier 2003, jamais de kernel panick depuis son achat.
RAS

lp


----------



## smitoo (7 Décembre 2004)

quark67 a dit:
			
		

> Sur les forums d'Apple (http://discussions.info.apple.com/) des utilisateurs commencent à se plaindre. Il y aurait des problèmes de cartes vidéo.
> Symptômes : des points aléatoires (mais en général alignés verticalement) bleus, verts ou jaunes sur l'écran, puis quelques instants après, un kernel panic avec le message en 4 langues invitant l'utilisateur à redémarrer. Pour d'autres le kernel panic se manifeste juste après un réveil après une suspension d'activité. Et bien entendu, tout cela est aléatoire.
> 
> Personnellement, je suis confronté à ces manifestations depuis l'automne dernier, avec un accroissement ces derniers temps.
> ...


  

salut,
j'ai un G4 ecran plat 800 Mhz de 2002, et malheureusement depuis plusieurs mois il ne s'allume pas correctement, l'écran passe du finder à un écran bleu en clignottant en alternance, lorsqu'au bout de trois démarrage il se stabilise, il est très fréquent qu'il plante en fermant une application innopinément !!! après une période de veille, il m'envois le kernel panic qui m'oblige à l'étteindre sauvagement et à le redémarer à l'aide du bouton on/off... Bref que des pb, mais pas de trace de points de couleurs que tu évoque dans ton message.
Mon système d'origine est un OS X 1.5 + OS 9, mais il ne reconnait plus les applications en OS 9, il me dit qu'il manque un fichier ou qu'il est endommagé!!!
J'ai d'abord pensé que j'avais un  pb de système, en voulant tout réinstaller, dans la troisième phase de l'installation là ou il nous est demandé de choisir sur quel disque on souhaite faire cette installation, aucune icone de disque n'apparait, donc je ne peux pas aller plus loin dans la procédure d'installation, idem si je souhaite éffectuer une partition du disque,ou une initialisation... bref je suis un peu à cour d'idée pour trouver une solution.
Je me suis alors résigné à changer le disque dur en pensant qu'il était deffectueux, mais ce n'était pas le cas, car le même pb se reproduisait avec une nouveau disque!!! donc serait-ce la carte mère ??? qu'est-ce que ça peut-être d'autre ? as-tu une idée ?
en lançant le hardware test il apparait le message suivant lors du test mémoire
m_/2/4    quelqu'un a-t'il une idée ?

Merci, à tous
smitoo


----------



## yul (7 Décembre 2004)

Salut, 
Moi j'ai un iMac G4 800Mhz, alors pour faire simple , 1 semaine aprés mon achat fin 2001, j'ai perdu la vidéo ( écran noir...), donc après quelques coups de téléphone avec Apple, mon iMac part vers l' Irlande pour panne au débalage. Je me retouve donc à réinstaller mon vieux LC 475, je vous raconte pas les boules... En plus j'ai mis 2 mois à récupérer ma machine. Depuis se temps, j'ai quelques Kernel Panic, mais pas trés régulier.
Mais ce n'ai pas tout, sur mes conseils, un ami à acheté en mars 2003 un superbe iMac G4 17 pouces, et bien il a eu exactement le même problème que moi au bout de 1 mois d'utilisation. Il a lui aussi mis pas mal de temps à récupérer sa machine, de l'ordre de 1 mois et demi...
Donc je trouvais que celà faissais beaucoup et à l'époque j'avais lancé un Topic pour savoir si j'étais seul à avoir eu ce problème. Je dois avouer que je n'ai pas eu beaucoup de réponse...
Je reste à ta disposition pour d'autres infos.


----------



## smitoo (8 Décembre 2004)

yul a dit:
			
		

> Salut,
> Moi j'ai un iMac G4 800Mhz, alors pour faire simple , 1 semaine aprés mon achat fin 2001, j'ai perdu la vidéo ( écran noir...), donc après quelques coups de téléphone avec Apple, mon iMac part vers l' Irlande pour panne au débalage. Je me retouve donc à réinstaller mon vieux LC 475, je vous raconte pas les boules... En plus j'ai mis 2 mois à récupérer ma machine. Depuis se temps, j'ai quelques Kernel Panic, mais pas trés régulier.
> Mais ce n'ai pas tout, sur mes conseils, un ami à acheté en mars 2003 un superbe iMac G4 17 pouces, et bien il a eu exactement le même problème que moi au bout de 1 mois d'utilisation. Il a lui aussi mis pas mal de temps à récupérer sa machine, de l'ordre de 1 mois et demi...
> Donc je trouvais que celà faissais beaucoup et à l'époque j'avais lancé un Topic pour savoir si j'étais seul à avoir eu ce problème. Je dois avouer que je n'ai pas eu beaucoup de réponse...
> Je reste à ta disposition pour d'autres infos.


  salut, bon et bien j'espere que pour toi et ton amis, il n'y a plus de problème, quant à moi, ma machine est chez le docteur en analyse ! je vous informerais au plus vite de son état de santé lors de sa sortie de clinique !!! peut-être un pb de barrette mémoire visiblement, mais bon attendons les résultats...
merci pour ta réponse,
cordialement, Smitoo.


----------

